# four to six more weeks



## JeepnGirl (Jan 15, 2013)

Yes!
Can you get the mom donkey's pictures pre-foaling? So we can all say, "Awww! Mommy Donks!"


Danielle


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

I don't have any pictures, but they are in the barn & on mare stare. the barn name is v &v paints & minis


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

Ok, so I got some pics from my friends. Trudy & Clementine are the mommies to be & Bonjo is the stud


----------



## JeepnGirl (Jan 15, 2013)

Aww! Trudy and Clem are a matched set. So cute.

Look at dad! Doesn't he look mischievous!?


Danielle


----------



## LexusK (Jan 18, 2013)

OMG cuteness overload!!


----------

